# [IMG] code is Off



## Bakr

I can't post images in العربية (Arabic) forum
And I have:
 code is Off   

But here in "Comments and Suggestions" forum
I have:
[IMG] code is On

Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## jann

You are correct, and this set-up is deliberate. 

Here in the Comments & Suggestions section,  code is on, so it is possible to insert  images directly into your post. One of the purposes of the C&S section is to help people who are having technical difficulties with our website, and images often make it easier to resolve the problem (for  example, the image [URL="http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=136118&p=1483168#post1483168"]here[/URL] makes the instructions easier to understand). 

However, the Administrator left [IMG] code off in our language forums, because embedded images are not permitted there.  I can think of several reasons for this policy:
[LIST]
[*]it forces people to use words in their messages, which makes our archives searchable 
[*]it ensures that all of our WR threads are visually "safe for work," meaning that you can view them in the office and not worry about another person seeing your screen and noticing an inappropriate image there. 
[*]it makes the forums less attractive for spammers 
[*]etc. 
[/LIST]
:arrow: If you need to include an image to support your post on the Arabic forum, please just provide a link (e.g., click [URL="http://hdwallpaper.freehdw.com/hdw001/famous_rock_group_england-normal.jpg"]here[/URL]).   If the image you need is not already available on the internet, you  can upload the picture from your own computer to a third-party hosting  site ([URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_photo_sharing_websites"]list[/URL]) and then link to it.


----------



## jann

Bakr said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering why I can't use image attachment and others can.
> 
> e.g. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2682007
> 
> Thanks.



Hello Bakr,

Attachments are not related to  code. :)

To add an attachment to a post:
[LIST=1]
[*]Click the "Go Advanced" button below the reply window. 
[*]Click the "Manage Attachments" button. 
[*]Use the  dialog box to "browse" to the image on your hard drive, and then click  the "upload" button.  (I see no point in attaching an image that is  already available elsewhere on the internet, as you can simply link to  it instead.) 
[*]Click the "Close Window" button after the upload is finished. 
[*]Return to the "Go Advanced" reply window and you will see your attachment listed. 
[*]Type your message and submit your post. 
[/LIST]

Please note:
[LIST]
[*]The maximum file size for attachments is limited, so the image must be quite small.  Maximum file size by filetype is displayed when you click the "manage attachments" button. 
[*]Attachments are stored in your account until you delete them.  You can see all of your own attachments [URL="http://forum.wordreference.com/profile.php?do=editattachments"]here[/URL].  Please remember that when you delete an attachment, the post where you put it may become meaningless. 
[*]The total size of all the attachments stored in your account is quite limited.  I believe the quota is ~195 kB. 
[/LIST]

It  is for these reasons that I recommend you put the file on a third party  hosting site and link to it there, as I suggested before. ;)


----------



## Bakr

Hi,

I got this error message when trying to upload a picture from my computer (gif , 11 KB):

[IOErrorEvent type="ioError" bubbles=false cancelable=false eventPhase=2 text="Error #2038]


----------



## jann

Interesting.  That's definitely not normal.  

The filesize of the gif was acceptable. Was it within the acceptable dimensions?  

Maximum image width: 620 pixels
Maximum image height: 280 pixels

I will try to do some testing on my side. In the meantime, please:

1. Log out of WR, clear your cache, and restart your web browser
2. make sure your Flash plug-in is up to date  (FireFox plug-in check here)
3. try with another web browser


----------



## Bakr

You're right, it's a Flash plug-in issue.
Thank you very much.


----------



## jann

So it works now?  Great.


----------



## Bakr

Yes, I tried with Chrome and it works.
Then I updated the Flash plug-in for Firefox and it works.
Thanks.


----------

